# How do you get a Residency Visa in Dubai?



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear All 

My wife has just accepted a teaching job in Dubai for a Gems school and we will be moving out there from the UK around July/August 2013. Can anyone tell me what the process is, where i would need to go and what documents I will need to obtain a residence visa so that I can stay with her?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Your wife's employer should be able to help. Your wife will need to earn around 12k AED a month to be able to sponsor you (though this could have changed). Info here.


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi
I have also been offered a job at a Gems school for September. Which school is your wife working for? Might be the same one. I will be working for the new Wellington Academy AL khail.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you for that information that's really helpful and
very very much appreciated.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Laura congratulations in your new job 
I think its WSO she'll be at.


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi
Well good luck with your move.
x


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Laura you too x


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Laura 2411 i am going to that school too!! i am currently trying to sort out my certs etc. at the moment...


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Serendipity,

I am just waiting to get my last couple of bits back before I courier them off. What year group will you be teaching? Nice to talk to someone in the same boat as me!

Laura


----------



## Serendipity12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done you Laura, I've only just started looking into getting my certificates attested!! not really sure how it works . i am the special needs teacher! what about yourself? There is someone else on here who is also going to the same school. 

Are you traveling over by yourself or with family? it is lovely to hear from someone else who is going. As it is a new school I am hoping there will be lots of people looking for friends


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi 

Yes commented on the other person's thread. I'm a reception teacher. I went to a solicitor who was also notary to get my degree attested. They are sorting it all for me but it has cost about £200. So not cheap. I'm moving alone. I saw you are going with your family. I think the fact that it is a new school means we will all be in the same boat with regards to meeting new friends. 
x


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Serendipity12 said:


> Hi Laura 2411 i am going to that school too!! i am currently trying to sort out my certs etc. at the moment...


Cool then we'll probably see each other on the plane or when we get there


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

m1key said:


> Your wife's employer should be able to help. Your wife will need to earn around 12k AED a month to be able to sponsor you (though this could have changed). Info here.


Do you know if I will have to exit the country and then come back in again or can I do it in Dubai? I've been reading about visa runs and that would be better if we could do it all in Dubai.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Do you know if I will have to exit the country and then come back in again or can I do it in Dubai? I've been reading about visa runs and that would be better if we could do it all in Dubai.


Assuming you hold a UK passport...

You will arrive on a 30 day visit visa that has a 10 day grace period, so effectively 40 days. Once your wife's visa is done yours can be started. Depending how quickly your wife's visa gets done, you may need to do a visa run. Realistically her visa can be done in a week or two, in which case you should be able to get your visa started before the 40 days. Once started you don't need to leave. Once your visa is ready you can either go to immigration and pay (I forget how much) to get your visa without leaving the country. Otherwise you'd need to take a flight to Oman or somewhere else and re-enter.

So, the short answer is that if your visa gets started before your visit visa expires you wont need to leave. You'll need to pay an extra fee at the end to get your visa put in your passport without leaving though.

Most important thing is to have all your paperwork ready to go and attested.


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Many thanks for that info what document will I need to get attested
and how much are the costs? Will I need to get them attested in the UK 
or can they be done in Dubai?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Many thanks for that info what document will I need to get attested
> and how much are the costs? Will I need to get them attested in the UK
> or can they be done in Dubai?


You'll need marriage certificate to get your visa, birth certs for the kids. Worth getting education certificates done, or at least your highest ones, as you might need them for when you get a job. The process for attestation is to get the certificate notarised, then send off to the FCO in Milton Keynes and then to the UAE Embassy in London - assuming the certs are issued in the UK that is. You can find info on the FCO website and the UAE Embassy in London website for costs and exact process.

Worth noting that if you are sponsored by your wife, you cannot work. If you get a job you will need to change sponsorship/visa to your employer.

Also, if any of you are on medication that you will need to bring with you, please check against the controlled and banned substances list for UAE. There are threads on here about it, but the upshot is if you bring something in on the list without permission/paperwork you can get in a lot of trouble. Even for things you might think are innocuous.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

m1key said:


> Once your visa is ready you can either go to immigration and pay (I forget how much) to get your visa without leaving the country. Otherwise you'd need to take a flight to Oman or somewhere else and re-enter.


Hello Stimpy1973,

You might also be able to drive to the Oman border, exit, turn around and enter back into Dubai for AED 50.

Good luck!


----------



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks to you all for taking the time to answer all my questions its really appreciated, I am really excited by the prospect of living in another country but I'm also nervous and scared so please forgive my fears, I'm sure they'll disappear once we touch down in the country. I spent a few weeks Morocco a few years back and found the local people to be lovely and friendly and really kind, I dined with the local police chief and his family for tangine and spearmint tea after they invited me. I'm a veggie and they were kind enough to make me my own with no meat it was an amazing place with amazing people too and I really enjoyed the interaction that we had. Kinda makes you realise that in spite of all the bad things happening out in the world, there are really good and kind people out there.


----------



## strawberry3 (Apr 28, 2013)

laura2411 said:


> Hi
> I have also been offered a job at a Gems school for September. Which school is your wife working for? Might be the same one. I will be working for the new Wellington Academy AL khail.


Hi Laura, Me too! Are you in FS1 or FS2 by any chance? I've been offered FS2 x


----------



## laura2411 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm FS2. There is a facebook page for all of us newbies joining schools in Dubai in September. PM me and I will try and find you and add you. x


----------

